
TaskRabbit investigates ‘cybersecurity incident,’ app taken down - DGCA
https://www.cnet.com/news/taskrabbit-investigates-cybersecurity-incident-app-taken-down/
======
lobster_johnson
They actually just called me. A real human being called and said that since I
have a cleaning booked for tomorrow, the fact that the site and app is (and
will be for at least 24-48 hours) down, I won't be able to confirm with or
communicate with the cleaner, so they wondered if I wanted to let the cleaner
know and maybe give them my mobile number. They must be making a lot of calls.

------
nodesocket
Welp, glad they got acquired before this happened. Though perhaps this breach
happened because the employees that were protecting the site and company left
after the acquisition (pure speculation).

~~~
newman8r
I've never been involved in a big acquisition like that, I'm curious what kind
of pentesting gets done before that type of deal.

